# Fantastic HONG KONG. The City of Skyscrapers.



## Sergey_A (Jun 1, 2011)

Hello everybody!
I want to show you my photos one of the most beautiful city of the world. I like to travel. I was in a different countries from Finland to Singapore. But my trip to Hong Kong was the best trip in my life.



The view of Hong Kong, Kowloon and Victoria Harbour from the top of Victoria Peak











Classic photo on the top of Victoria Peak










The view from Victoria Peak











Photos of the City. Hong Kong Island.


----------



## Sergey_A (Jun 1, 2011)

The night view of "Island side" as seen from "Kowloon side"











Beautiful Hong Kong skyscrapers at night











Legislative Council Building at night











HSBC Main Building at night











The Bank of China Tower at night











Hong Kong skyscrapers











Hong Kong skyscrapers


----------



## onthebund (Jul 30, 2010)

Hong Kong is very beautiful!!! I love Hong Kong !!! Hong Kong skyline is the best ,imo.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Really great, awesome photos from Hong Kong


----------



## Koobideh (Jun 27, 2009)

I'm glad Hong Kong was your best trip in your life! My mom is from there too and I always love going there. It's so amazing, and I love your pics. Thank you!


----------



## Sergey_A (Jun 1, 2011)

christos-greece said:


> Really great, awesome photos from Hong Kong


i am glad you liked my photos


----------



## HKG (Aug 2, 2006)

:applause::applause:


----------



## Munichpictures1970 (Aug 2, 2007)

Great city, great pics!!


----------



## Sergey_A (Jun 1, 2011)

Hong Kong Park


----------



## HKG (Aug 2, 2006)

Have you been to Shatin? My village there is called Tai Shui Hang village


----------



## Ribarca (Jan 28, 2005)

Cool shots of my adopted hometown!


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

The most incredible city!


----------



## Sergey_A (Jun 1, 2011)

HKG said:


> Have you been to Shatin? My village there is called Tai Shui Hang village


no, I wasn't in Shatin...


----------



## Sergey_A (Jun 1, 2011)

Kowloon







































































Nan Lian Garden











Chi Lin Nunnery


----------



## Sergey_A (Jun 1, 2011)

Hong Kong Island


----------



## the man from k-town (Sep 8, 2008)

stunning pics! i love HK. 










i love this one


----------



## Sergey_A (Jun 1, 2011)

A statue of Bruce Lee on the Avenue of Stars


----------



## lianli (May 25, 2011)

Awesome shots! HK has always been my favourite city.
BTW what camera did you use?


----------



## Sergey_A (Jun 1, 2011)

lianli said:


> Awesome shots! HK has always been my favourite city.
> BTW what camera did you use?


Nikon D700


----------



## Sergey_A (Jun 1, 2011)

Exchange Square


----------



## Sergey_A (Jun 1, 2011)

Hong Kong Island








































Pics by me


----------



## Ekumenopolis (Feb 2, 2005)

Amazing pics. That's a trip i have to make someday, as well


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

Great pics....I miss Hongkong...thanks for sharing.:cheers:


----------



## Sergey_A (Jun 1, 2011)

International Finance Centre











Lippo Centre











International Commerce Centre.
It is currently the world's fourth tallest building as well as the tallest building in Hong Kong.


----------



## seldomseen (Aug 10, 2010)

Great pics!! HK appears to have a well planned and organized layout.


----------



## Sergey_A (Jun 1, 2011)

Aberdeen


















































Pictures by me


----------



## ardues (Mar 7, 2010)

Night Markets in Hong Kong.


----------



## Sergey_A (Jun 1, 2011)




----------



## Totu (Sep 2, 2005)

Absolutely amazing!!!!

Great pics and a real fantastic city!!!

We are wating for more!!!!


Totu


----------



## Sergey_A (Jun 1, 2011)

_Totu, thank you for your positive feedback! I'm glad you liked my photos._

Hong Kong Ocean Park


----------



## kevito (Oct 28, 2010)

more pics please!!!! !!!


----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)

Great photo tour, Sergey. I was in HK in 2006 and 2007. It's one of the most amazing cities in the world for sure.


----------



## Sergey_A (Jun 1, 2011)




----------



## stefanguti (Oct 27, 2007)

Beautiful photos of an amazing and unique city. I want to return to HK immediately!!!
Hopefully next year...


----------



## soloveich (Jan 22, 2007)

f-ing epic!


----------



## seldomseen (Aug 10, 2010)

Gotta love HK...great pics!


----------



## Sergey_A (Jun 1, 2011)

seldomseen said:


> Gotta love HK...great pics!


Thank you very much :cheers1:

Some more my photos from Hong Kong


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

impressive photos from Hongkong, fantastic indeed...:cheers:


----------



## madridhere (Oct 10, 2005)

Hong Kong is FAN-TAS-TIC!!!


----------



## Pz0 (Jan 30, 2012)

HK looks stunning!especially scyscrapers


----------

